# Brute force final straw



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im thinking about selling my brute I constantly have problems and I think I take it easy on my bike compared to friends I'm thinking about grizzly anyone have and imput? Love the brute when's it's working but belts and cv axels and stupid wiring and clutches i feel like its just a money pit one thing after another


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

Nothing worse than when a mans toys don't work when he finally has time to play. But as my old man once told me " if you can't afford to fix the one you got you can't afford a new one son". The trick is selling them before the break (lol) I am not very good at that part. I just keep putting money in to my 99 grizz 600 and then decide to keep her a little longer. Maybe this time when she gets out of the shop I will trade her off(ya right lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sometimes...some machines are just not right for some people. But..sometimes..some machines are just at a point where that need replacing. Everything gets that way sooner or later. The Grizz is a strong dependable machine. So is the KQ. You won't have that heart-stopping feel when you stab it, but you won't be breaking things either...or atleast.. as often until it's time comes for replacement.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^agreed!! Every wheeler gets to that point of replacement. The age, abuse,mileage. Stuff does wear out. My brute is four years old, she's been a good one but not with out my normal wear and tear.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mines got 700 miles on it and 300 hrs on it and your right it's hard to ajusting to another bike all I ever had was brutes


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah my old 06 has 290 hours and 3400 miles and is still purring like new. I want to replace it but she just keeps treating me right. Wish I had a wife like that...lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah my old 06 has 290 hours and 3400 miles and is still purring like new. I want to replace it but she just keeps treating me right. Wish I had a wife like that...lol


:laugh2: 
:hititjackblackanim: Thats funny stuff NMK!
To the OP: I have to agree with whats been said so far, some machines are just not for some people. You have to enjoy tinkering and working on your own stuff if you are a brute owner, you really do get to know these bikes on a very personal level lol. The things you've listed having the most trouble with though, wiring, cv joints, and clutch.....the wiring harness could most likely be replaced and eliminate almost all/if not all of your electrical bugs, those start developing over time from corrosion throughout the harness and once it gets bad enough to show up its nothing but headache from there. If you were to replace it with a new one, go through and either silicone or epoxy up the back side of all your connectors where the wires go into them so that they are sealed up and mud/water cant get in there and cause that same problem down the road, then dielectric grease every single connection as you go back together with it and your electrical probs should cease to exist unless you have other issues..... I've changed several harnesses, just did my 05 750 last weekend, didn't take but about 3 hours or so to do everything. 
CV Joints are typically broken by the thumb, but if they are at a hard angle from a lift kit or big tires they are more likely to break too.....not at all trying to be a smart***, just putting the obvious on the table so don't take it like I'm knockin ya bud. And the clutch, everybody at some point has had issues there, and its all about what clutch spring setup your running with your tires, and if thats just not enough then you really only have 2 options.....gear reduction or VFJ clutch. I have a gear reduction with 31 outlaws and I stay in the nastiest stuff I can find and have NEVER had an issue with belts since installing it, but it cuts out your high speeds...I top out somewhere around 45mph in high range.'

I understand well enough though that you are tired of fixing it, I've spent a ton of time working on mine, and your right its always something, but usually its something small, and 99% of the time it happened as a direct result of how I ride the bike. Again, not trying to rub you wrong, just how I see it.


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Those are all good points I think I'll just keep it now that I'm alittle bit calmer it doesn't seem so bad just was aggravated at the time I've come to far to give up now lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine has its little things I love it especially my lift but if I can trade it for a xmr I would, and I'd lift that too lol I love lifted bikes.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mines got a 3 inch lift my buddy got a grizzly with 5.5 lift and it's nice I just don't want more problems then I already got lol (axel wise)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That being the case I'm sure you are still running stock axles, your buddys grizzly most likely has gorilla axles with that lift....big difference on the angles that each can handle as well as durability. You might want to look into the Super ATV Rhino axles or if you have the cash and just want to spend it you can get Turner or Gorilla.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea I'll be tryin rhino axels considering I snapped stock ones last night lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Try rhino was good for me never snapped one before the lift, now I got gorilla and haven't snapped one YET!!! Lol knock on wood haha or try gorilla idk how much more then rhino they are. But well worth it I tell ya


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

How much lift you have I was Gona lift mine but didn't want cv problems a
,the time?


----------

